# puncture wound in foot (infected)



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I was way overdue for trimming today, so after I got Jenny and Talala done (dang Jenny can bleed...unfortunately she needed it, her back feet were pretty overgrown), I started on Barclay. I managed to trim his left front loose (no halter, no nothing, he just let me pick it up and start), and it was a simple trim, but when I picked up his other front, there was a tack stuck in it, right to the head. It came out easily enough after I trimmed down the sides of his foot, and there was a little bit of dirt-colored pus that came out. 

He hasn't been limping or acting off, so it's no wonder I didn't find it until it came time to mess with his feet. he didn't flinch when I pulled it out, there was no blood, no smell, no nothing.

I don't know that it needs to be wrapped, I brought him inside, wiped his foot off and left him for a bit while I searched for some wrap, and when I came back I could barely even find a hole, let alone squeeze anything out.

Now my question is, what kind of antibiotic does he need? I have Pen-G and LA200, but that's it. No wraps, either....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I personally would not give him any antibiotics. I would just put the foot in a bleach water solution 1 part bleach to 5 parts water. He will be fine.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would just watch him and check it for a few days. 
Is he up to date on CD&T shot?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Yup, got his last one when he got his horns reburned.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats good. I would just watch and check. He should be fine.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

He's still acting like nothing was ever there, so I'm fairly sure he'll be alright. My biggest concern was the infection spreading or it screwing up his foot by poking the bone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It would worry me too! If he seems to be ok, not limping or holding his hoof off the ground when standing, then I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------

